# Retrofit front parking sensors aftermarket/OEM



## nickyoung1 (Nov 23, 2021)

Audi told me to contact Richter Automotive to get a quote for reverse camera + front parking sensors. 

The reverse camera quote was outrageous (£665, exc VAT). I've never retrofitted anything before and reckon I could do this myself for half the price. 

They gave two quotes for front parking sensors:

Supply & fit factory front parking sensors with visual display (£700)
Supply & fit aftermarket flush front parking sensors, audible only (£250)
I know there's a coding to activate the parking sensor display on the left of the VC when car goes into reverse. Would the aftermarket ones really not be able to show visually on the VC?


----------



## blackvalver (Jan 6, 2020)

I fitted aftermarket front sensors into the grille small flat panels that are slightly recessed between the horizontal bars each side (S-line bumper) slightly recessed so less noticeable than OEM, only two sensors but work fine for anything in front, e.g. wall, car, wheely bin lol. Hidden rocker switch in the usb cubby hole to power on. sounder box hidden behind dash centre console, not really bothered about no front dash display as I tend to look out the window going forwards lol.
Oh, and the sensor set in total cost me £20 and a morning running the wiring neatly.


----------



## nickyoung1 (Nov 23, 2021)

blackvalver said:


> I fitted aftermarket front sensors into the grille small flat panels that are slightly recessed between the horizontal bars each side (S-line bumper) slightly recessed so less noticeable than OEM, only two sensors but work fine for anything in front, e.g. wall, car, wheely bin lol. Hidden rocker switch in the usb cubby hole to power on. sounder box hidden behind dash centre console, not really bothered about no front dash display as I tend to look out the window going forwards lol.
> Oh, and the sensor set in total cost me £20 and a morning running the wiring neatly.


Cheers man, would you mind pointing me to what you ordered?

I assume you did a similar thing with the rear cam too?


----------



## blackvalver (Jan 6, 2020)

Sure, rear cam is audi part and coded to work on dash but never bothered fully calibrating as needs the audi odis tool and I just have vcds
This is the same as the rear kit I ordered for the front of the TT, just use the 2 middle sensors and wire the trigger wire (normally wired to reversing light) to the same feed as power on via a small switch








2 Pack For Makita BL1860 Battery BL1850 LXT 18V Li-ion 6.0ah Battery BL1830 TOOL | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 2 Pack For Makita BL1860 Battery BL1850 LXT 18V Li-ion 6.0ah Battery BL1830 TOOL at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products.



www.ebay.co.uk




Rocker switch I used in cubby hole:








Parking Sensor Illuminated P Rocker Switch. Universal, Round, Front, Rear | eBay


This is an illuminated switch, for use to turn parking sensors on and off manually. This switch is supplied as standard in our front parking sensor kits. Front Parking Sensor Switch. The front of the switch shows a "P" and waves sign with an arrow up.



www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## shtu (Nov 23, 2020)

nickyoung1 said:


> reverse camera (£665, exc VAT)
> factory front parking sensors (£700)
> aftermarket front parking sensors (£250)


Those prices aren't terrible, there's plenty out there charging more for the same thing. Yes DIY is cheaper, but factor in labour, warranty, tooling, etc. and it's a lot closer.

The factory front sensors is quite an involved setup,
-new sensors
-paint sensors to match bumper
-new bracketry
-2x new wiring looms (iirc)
-new parking sensor module
-parameterisation of new module
-coding of module

I can see that being a full day's work to install, plus the parts cost.

The aftermarket ones? Well. I've bought aftermarket sensor kits for under £15 that look remarkably similar to the one pictured. Pays your money etc.


----------



## Gnasher (Oct 21, 2020)

I'm looking to do the camera myself and (from a bit of previous research) have seen kits OEM rear view camera retrofit kits for less than £300, however as is said, factor in the labour and coding (so you'd need to spend out on either VCDS or OBDELEVEN) it's not that expensive really.

If you were getting more than one thing done at the same time with the same installer, you could angle for a bargain, but I doubt you'd get much off.


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

I went oem retrofit with camera and front sensors . Wasn't that difficult but I did have vcds . Got all sensor equipment except brackets second hand from ebay as they're common across all vag models . O don't like non oem stuff but each to their own . If I was going aftermarket front sensors I wouldn't bother spending £££ on oem reverse camera . I bought a kit from amazon for my van around £50 and the camera image is as good as the audi tt one any day or night ! U like the oem front and rear on the tt . With the switch in the bank and auto activation and graph in the vc . If I was having to choose I'd choose them over the camera 

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## nickyoung1 (Nov 23, 2021)

shtu said:


> Those prices aren't terrible, there's plenty out there charging more for the same thing. Yes DIY is cheaper, but factor in labour, warranty, tooling, etc. and it's a lot closer.
> 
> The factory front sensors is quite an involved setup,
> -new sensors
> ...


Yeah, I appreciate that it is actually quite a big job.


----------



## nickyoung1 (Nov 23, 2021)

Gnasher said:


> I'm looking to do the camera myself and (from a bit of previous research) have seen kits OEM rear view camera retrofit kits for less than £300, however as is said, factor in the labour and coding (so you'd need to spend out on either VCDS or OBDELEVEN) it's not that expensive really.
> 
> If you were getting more than one thing done at the same time with the same installer, you could angle for a bargain, but I doubt you'd get much off.


I’d be willing to fit the camera myself if I knew how to! I don’t wanna screw anything up.


----------



## nickyoung1 (Nov 23, 2021)

237tonybates said:


> I went oem retrofit with camera and front sensors . Wasn't that difficult but I did have vcds . Got all sensor equipment except brackets second hand from ebay as they're common across all vag models . O don't like non oem stuff but each to their own . If I was going aftermarket front sensors I wouldn't bother spending £££ on oem reverse camera . I bought a kit from amazon for my van around £50 and the camera image is as good as the audi tt one any day or night ! U like the oem front and rear on the tt . With the switch in the bank and auto activation and graph in the vc . If I was having to choose I'd choose them over the camera
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


I don’t like non-OEM stuff either… how much did you spend on the front sensors and reverse camera?


----------



## MrOCD (Feb 9, 2021)

nickyoung1 said:


> I’d be willing to fit the camera myself if I knew how to! I don’t wanna screw anything up.


It’s easy enough - did mine myself with a guide on here. You need genuine kit with loom which is about £300. A few places charge around £450 fitted.


----------



## nickyoung1 (Nov 23, 2021)

MrOCD said:


> It’s easy enough - did mine myself with a guide on here. You need genuine kit with loom which is about £300. A few places charge around £450 fitted.


£300 for the camera? I’d do that. Please would you mind pointing me to the guide?


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

nickyoung1 said:


> I don’t like non-OEM stuff either… how much did you spend on the front sensors and reverse camera?


about 250 I think on the parking . I ended up buying the 2 brackets and loom from Ali . I couldn't find a switch bank so had to get one with the park assist switch in which us redundant 

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## shtu (Nov 23, 2020)

There's a thread or two on here, plus this thread on another forum that is pretty decent,








[Tuto TT mk3] Retrofit caméra de recul


Il vous faut :- une caméra de recul- un bandeau de coffre- un faisceau électrique (on peut le fabriquer soi-même mais le plus simple est de l'acheter tout fait)Le tout revient à 490 euros ici : http://www.vag-car.fr/crbst_442.htmlAttention, on trouve sur le marché des caméras vierges de tout coda...




forums.audipassion.com


----------



## MrOCD (Feb 9, 2021)

nickyoung1 said:


> £300 for the camera? I’d do that. Please would you mind pointing me to the guide?


----------



## nickyoung1 (Nov 23, 2021)

Cheers for that, appreciate it. It actually doesn’t look too bad I guess. It’s just about getting the actual camera fitted. Just not too confident about it. 

Nick


----------



## MrOCD (Feb 9, 2021)

nickyoung1 said:


> Cheers for that, appreciate it. It actually doesn’t look too bad I guess. It’s just about getting the actual camera fitted. Just not too confident about it.
> 
> Nick


Fitting the camera is the easy bit, routing the loom and doing it properly is the hard / time consuming bit. We landed up removing the entire boot section panels and the glovebox as access is horrendous otherwise and you really don't want to get the CAN wiring wrong. It took me about 5hrs in the end. But then I wrapped the entire loom and carefully routed it using the OEM guides where possible avoiding the airbags.

I only did it as I got the entire OEM kit cheap and in the end it cost me just over £200. If the kit is circa £300-£350 then I'd just let a retrofit specialist do it ... for the sake of £100 its not worth the aggro. 

Here is mine just after fitment. No calibration needed.


----------



## nickyoung1 (Nov 23, 2021)

MrOCD said:


> Fitting the camera is the easy bit, routing the loom and doing it properly is the hard / time consuming bit. We landed up removing the entire boot section panels and the glovebox as access is horrendous otherwise and you really don't want to get the CAN wiring wrong. It took me about 5hrs in the end. But then I wrapped the entire loom and carefully routed it using the OEM guides where possible avoiding the airbags.
> 
> I only did it as I got the entire OEM kit cheap and in the end it cost me just over £200. If the kit is circa £300-£350 then I'd just let a retrofit specialist do it ... for the sake of £100 its not worth the aggro.
> 
> ...


Cheers for the PDF and your tips - appreciate it. I might give it a go at some point


----------



## Shortstock (Aug 26, 2020)

MrOCD said:


> Fitting the camera is the easy bit, routing the loom and doing it properly is the hard / time consuming bit. We landed up removing the entire boot section panels and the glovebox as access is horrendous otherwise and you really don't want to get the CAN wiring wrong. It took me about 5hrs in the end. But then I wrapped the entire loom and carefully routed it using the OEM guides where possible avoiding the airbags.
> 
> I only did it as I got the entire OEM kit cheap and in the end it cost me just over £200. If the kit is circa £300-£350 then I'd just let a retrofit specialist do it ... for the sake of £100 its not worth the aggro.
> 
> ...


The pdf instructions are from me yesterday they are from the kit I bought. I will be doing this soon, if you do so post pics, I will do same, currently finishing ambient light8ng oem to doors with nice Audi ring puddle,lights


----------

